# 55 gallon barrel



## fatbiscuit (May 21, 2014)

Hello all!
I have been perusing this forum for quite some time! I just was wondering how functional cutting a 55 gallon barrel in half would be for a tank. You can get a plastic one for like 6 bucks. If you cut it length wise and hung your lights do you think this could work? Thanks a lot,
Sam


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Any type of container will work, as long as it's toxic free for fish, and can place a filter and a heater. It'll be different in a good way, would like to see something different than most boxy type fish tanks.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

1/2 a 55 gallon drum would be 27.5 gallons... yes it would be cheap...

or you could go to petco when they have a dollar a gallon sale and get a 29 gallon tank that would be bigger and actually look good for only $29.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Or craigslist. I see 20 and 29gals all the time for bout $20.


----------



## PlantedVirgin (Feb 17, 2012)

Sam,

What ever you decide to purchase in a container, just make sure it is "food grade" safe. This will ensure it will be safe for fish and plants. 

As suggested though, the Petco $1.00 a gal sale is your best bet. Then you know it's safe.


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

It will work just make sure it didn't contain chemicals, soap stuff like that. I have some "ponds" made of plastic planters outdoors and they are cool but remember you will only be able to view your fish from above. Not their best angle.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

For consistency sake I'll give the same answer I did in your other thread:

Sure. I'd cut rectangle openings in it instead though. Then you have a "center brace" to keep it from bowing out as much. 

Just realize it will be a breeding/growout/plant propagation tank and viewing will be tough. 
If you cut it in half you'll wind up building some type of frame to keep the barrel from bowing and loosing water.


----------



## JeremyM (Feb 23, 2012)

yup, should work fine. The one thing I wouldn't like about cutting them lengthwise is that bottom area is actually quite small in proportion to the volume of water. I would much rather cut it to half the height and flip the top upside-down, given that it has waterproof seals. Even if I could only salvage one end, I'd still use this method and find some other use for the top (plant pot, probably). Large pots work too (pretty expensive new, but you can get 'em for cheap or free if they're old) if the drainage holes have been sealed- I've seen products like 'rubbereizit' used for this, and I plan to try it with that rubber-coating spray. 

btw- where the heck are you finding 55g drums for 6 bucks?? I've been looking around, mostly on craigslist, and can't find 'em for under $50 within reasonable distance, and $30 lowest outside of that range.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree with GraphicGr8s. If you don't have a center brace there will sooner or later be bowing in the middle.


----------



## maddmaxx (Aug 11, 2013)

Kind of a cool idea!!!!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost all fish are camouflaged as seen from the top. Fish to look down onto are Koi (WAY too big for this) Goldfish (Will outgrow it in one year) and perhaps Platies. 

All other fish are just going to look sort of grey-brown from the top and will be hidden be matching their surroundings. 

As suggested above: Much better to pay $1.00 / gallon and get a tank with a nice view from the side. 

Other options:
Stock tank waterer. Available from places like Tractor Supply. Often these cost something like $1.00 per gallon, and are large enough to keep somewhat larger fish. 

Save the 55 gallon drum and use it to prepare water change water, or make a filter for a pond out of it.


----------



## JeremyM (Feb 23, 2012)

Diana said:


> Almost all fish are camouflaged as seen from the top. Fish to look down onto are Koi (WAY too big for this) Goldfish (Will outgrow it in one year) and perhaps Platies.
> 
> All other fish are just going to look sort of grey-brown from the top and will be hidden be matching their surroundings.


I agree that most readily available aquarium fish are what you described, but a few rarities are strictly topwater specialists that I think are actually more interesting to observe from only a top view. The main species I'm thinking of are things like Anableps (four-eyed fish), African butterfly fish and halfbeaks, which all like to feed on insects and other debris that falls onto the water's surface. Another favorite of mine are Spotted Floating Frogs- care is super easy and they do great in a tank with lots of floaters (and a tight fitting lid). These spend roughly 99.7% of their time floating on the water's surface around floaters, only diving when startled. All of these would be fairly impractical to keep outdoors though (at least year-round), depending on where you live.


----------

